# Traducción de plasma 5.5.5 (SOLUCIONADO)

## manara39

Hola Linuxeros:

Necesito que alguien me diga cómo traducir plasma 5.5.5 al español.

Todo lo que figura en la wiki Kde-Gentoo no funciona.

Espero que alguien me ayude con este problema.

Nos vemos, Marcelo desde Argentina.Last edited by manara39 on Mon Aug 15, 2016 2:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

Muy probable que necesites esto en tu make.conf

```
LINGUAS="es"

L10N="es"
```

----------

## cameta

Codigos de lenguaje para L10N

```
es - Spanish

es-419 - Spanish (Latin America)

es-AR - Spanish (Argentina)

es-CL - Spanish (Chile)

es-ES - Spanish (Spain)

es-MX - Spanish (Mexico)

```

Codigos para linguas.

```
es - Spanish locale

es_419 - Latin American Spanish locale

es_AR - Spanish locale for Argentina

es_CL - Spanish locale for Chile

es_CO - Spanish locale for Columbia

es_DO - Spanish locale for Dominican Republic

es_ES - Spanish locale for Spain

es_LA - Spanish locale for Latin America

es_MX - Spanish locale for Mexico

es_UY - Spanish locale for Uruguay

es_VE - Spanish locale for Venezuela
```

----------

## manara39

Hice lo que vos dijiste y al cambiar las USE puse en terminal:

emerge --update --ask @world --newuse

El resultado fue que el sistema dice que el idioma español de Argentina no está soportado.

Cambié los valores de locale.gen a: es_ES ISO-8859-1 es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

/etc/env.d/02locale: 

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

Decime que puede estar mal: probé de las dos maneras que pusiste (con es y es_ES) en ambos casos no sirvió. Eso para LINGUAS y también para L10N="es-ES"

Sólo logré un 10 a 20 de traducción del entorno Kde, Firefox está en español lo mismo que Google Chrome.

Gracias de antemano, Marcelo, desde Argentina.

----------

